# Please Help Me Choose My College? :)



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

Um, Hi! This is my first post, please be nice. 
Right, so my aggregate after my MCAT score is 87.7%, which means i can get into Allama Iqbal, I think. Only, I live in Faisalabad and from what I've heard of hostel life, I don't think I'd like it very much. Do you think there is any reason I should choose AIMC over PMC? Is there a difference in education or extra curricular activities or the general environment? Also, if you happen to be a student at either of these places, could you tell me what happens in a general day there? As in, can an Alevel student study for five years without being miserable?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Frankly, I think there are a lot of reason you should choose Allama Iqbal over PMC. The quality of education is far better in Allama Iqbal and also the extra curriculars. As far as I have heard, Allama Iqbal medical college knows no parallel when it comes to extra curriculars. 
Secondly, so far as I know, there is nothing wrong with the hostel life. Infact, you might like it over there. The city of Lahore as you might know is full of life. And then hostels provide you peaceful and calm environment to study so you are definitely going to produce better results inshaAllah. 
Thirdly, with that much aggregate, I'm thinking you will probably make it up to King Edward InshaAllah. And leaving King Edward for Punjab Medical College on the mere grounds that you don't want to leave your city would be such a disaster. Even if you get selected for Allama Iqbal Medical College, I think leaving it for Punjab Medical College would be such a waste of your awesome aggregate. 
But then again, I'm at same level as you are and don't have experience or anything. I'm just telling you what I feel about your scenario and what I'd do if I were you. Best of luck and hope you make the best choice.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Thanks *

I know I can't get into KE but your post was reassuring nonetheless.  and thanks for the detailed answer.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No prob.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Frankly, I think there are a lot of reason you should choose Allama Iqbal over PMC. The quality of education is far better in Allama Iqbal and also the extra curriculars. As far as I have heard, Allama Iqbal medical college knows no parallel when it comes to extra curriculars.
> Secondly, so far as I know, there is nothing wrong with the hostel life. Infact, you might like it over there. The city of Lahore as you might know is full of life. And then hostels provide you peaceful and calm environment to study so you are definitely going to produce better results inshaAllah.
> Thirdly, with that much aggregate, I'm thinking you will probably make it up to King Edward InshaAllah. And leaving King Edward for Punjab Medical College on the mere grounds that you don't want to leave your city would be such a disaster. Even if you get selected for Allama Iqbal Medical College, I think leaving it for Punjab Medical College would be such a waste of your awesome aggregate.
> But then again, I'm at same level as you are and don't have experience or anything. I'm just telling you what I feel about your scenario and what I'd do if I were you. Best of luck and hope you make the best choice.


it was a great help...!my aggregate is 91.25% and i was really confused about selection of college...hostel life fears and all that...still i want to know that if i get a chance for army medical college..should i go there??


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

*I Agree With You*



WajeehBJ said:


> Frankly, I think there are a lot of reason you should choose Allama Iqbal over PMC. The quality of education is far better in Allama Iqbal and also the extra curriculars. As far as I have heard, Allama Iqbal medical college knows no parallel when it comes to extra curriculars.
> Secondly, so far as I know, there is nothing wrong with the hostel life. Infact, you might like it over there. The city of Lahore as you might know is full of life. And then hostels provide you peaceful and calm environment to study so you are definitely going to produce better results inshaAllah.
> Thirdly, with that much aggregate, I'm thinking you will probably make it up to King Edward InshaAllah. And leaving King Edward for Punjab Medical College on the mere grounds that you don't want to leave your city would be such a disaster. Even if you get selected for Allama Iqbal Medical College, I think leaving it for Punjab Medical College would be such a waste of your awesome aggregate.
> But then again, I'm at same level as you are and don't have experience or anything. I'm just telling you what I feel about your scenario and what I'd do if I were you. Best of luck and hope you make the best choice.


You are correct brother. I am also studying in Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. Its hostels, etc are far better than those of King Edward Medical University.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> it was a great help...!my aggregate is 91.25% and i was really confused about selection of college...hostel life fears and all that...still i want to know that if i get a chance for army medical college..should i go there??


I think its okay for you to go for Army Medical College if you want to practice in Pakistan after graduation. Personally, I would have gone with the governement college with that much aggregate. But then again, it all comes down to the personal preferences. Especially if you'd like to get enrolled as an army doctor, then of course Army medical College. Otherwise, in my personal opinion, government ones should be your priority.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I think its okay for you to go for Army Medical College if you want to practice in Pakistan after graduation. Personally, I would have gone with the government college with that much aggregate. But then again, it all comes down to the personal preferences. Especially if you'd like to get enrolled as an army doctor, then of course Army medical College. Otherwise, in my personal opinion, government ones should be your priority.


well thanks...actually i came to pakistan just two years ago..i have no idea which one is better for me..my merit number is 64 in nust entrance test..so a bit more confused now...in my case i have no personal preferences..!i just know that wherever i go i would work hard...so now what would you recommend?and please do tell me (if you know) that why medical colleges of lahore are better?isn't it better to stay in my own city and just work hard?and what is your aggregate by the way?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Firstly, if you don't have a preference for Army, then I would say go for government medical institute as they provide you more room and space to breath so you'd be able to produce better results. Cause seriously, I think if you keep on pushing a student to work hard, it only increases the stress not the grades. And besides, government medical colleges are much cheaper and the degree is recognized all around the world and not only in Pakistan.

Secondly, being a part of a prestigious institute like King Edward or Allama Iqbal or Services Institute I think provides you a better environment in all aspects. Firstly, you will be studying with some of the most intelligent and hard working students of Pakistan and so in order to be in competition, you will be compelled to work harder and harder. Secondly, the faculty, the quality of education is definitely better in these colleges. You won't find such cooperative faculty in any other institute. As I mentioned in one of my posts, when my Uncle who is a graduate of King Edward went to U.S and was appearing in the interviews, he told me that people there used to take a look on his degree and couldn't resist but say, "King Edward, hmm, you've got to be special". So the point I'm trying to make here is that at the end of the day, the name of your college definitely gives you an edge. 

Apparently, it looks like you are kind of worried about hostel life? Believe me, there isn't anything wrong with the hostels. You are gonna be as comfortable in hostels as you are in your home.

My aggregate is 81%. And frankly, if I had as much aggregate as you, I would definitely go for King Edward. Believe me, you have this golden opportunity to be a part of King Edward. It'll be such a disaster to let the opportunity go. 

P.S= Not to mention that King Edward also has this really beautiful campus and the city of Lahore is probably (at least for me) is the best place to live in Pakistan. Its full of life and all, so every once in a while you can go out cause there are plenty of places in Lahore that you might wanna see, you know, fortress, badshahi masjid, border etc. I just can't get enough of these places. So, a wonderful city to live, the best medical college of Pakistan, the best quality education, a recognized degree, an affordable fee structure, a competitive environment and a really bright future inshaAllah. What else would u need?  
Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Firstly, if you don't have a preference for Army, then I would say go for government medical institute as they provide you more room and space to breath so you'd be able to produce better results. Cause seriously, I think if you keep on pushing a student to work hard, it only increases the stress not the grades. And besides, government medical colleges are much cheaper and the degree is recognized all around the world and not only in Pakistan.
> 
> Secondly, being a part of a prestigious institute like King Edward or Allama Iqbal or Services Institute I think provides you a better environment in all aspects. Firstly, you will be studying with some of the most intelligent and hard working students of Pakistan and so in order to be in competition, you will be compelled to work harder and harder. Secondly, the faculty, the quality of education is definitely better in these colleges. You won't find such cooperative faculty in any other institute. As I mentioned in one of my posts, when my Uncle who is a graduate of King Edward went to U.S and was appearing in the interviews, he told me that people there used to take a look on his degree and couldn't resist but say, "King Edward, hmm, you've got to be special". So the point I'm trying to make here is that at the end of the day, the name of your college definitely gives you an edge.
> 
> ...


I would not agree on this and would advise you to go to Army medical College if you get in. Army medical college selects 50 students on NUST test basis from out of the 30- 40 k students that apply every year.
King Edward is definitely great as well but if you have a preference for islamabad/pindi side then you will not regret army medical college if you're a day scholar.
Yes it is strict but if you're a day scholar it barely matters.

Also WajeehBJ Army Medical College, NUST is a government medical college. It in no way comes under private colleges. You can look up the PMDC website for recognized colleges and its under the govt sector. The college has always been a govt college, run by the army.

In army medical college there are the army cadets who will serve the army for a period of 13 -15 years at the minimum. The NUST cadets are free to do whatever they will and I personally know 4 AMC graduates who have gone to do residencies in different parts of the US from AMC. I know of one who became an clinical professor and does his clinic right after his fellowship and he's barely 30.

AMC has a lot of competition so students are bound to study harder and also its modular (Shifa, Aku, AMc) are the modular based curriculum schools.

So in the end whether its King Edward or Army, you won't regret either.

Also i refute WajeehBJ's comment about people in the US knowing King Edward. In the US when you go out for your residency interviews, to them, you are an IMG (Intl Med Graduate), they don't care whether you're from LMDC or K.E. AKU is the only college known to the Americans outside Pakistan.
King Edward is known to only a select few who have had KE graduates in the past and have had a good reputation, but that is true for any college's alumni. AKU stands out because its alumni are well connected and they actually help their juniors secure interviews and residencies in the U.S.

If you would like to work in Pakistan then do not go to a private college as when you're struggling, you will be looked down upon by professors who're govt school graduates. There's a lot of discrimination in the Pakistani system against private and govt schools. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> I would not agree on this and would advise you to go to Army medical College if you get in. Army medical college selects 50 students on NUST test basis from out of the 30- 40 k students that apply every year.
> King Edward is definitely great as well but if you have a preference for islamabad/pindi side then you will not regret army medical college if you're a day scholar.
> Yes it is strict but if you're a day scholar it barely matters.
> 
> ...


couldn't reply you because am new here and cant even reply to private messages..frankly,i studied for that uhs test and not specifically for nust(as fellows told me that civilians hardly get admission there even if they work hard..and there is a lot of discrimination there even after you seek admission)...i didn't even know that how much mcqs are in nust entrance test?,before giving that test and now my merit number being 64 i think there is a chance...but what about that aggregate for which i really worked hard?:roll:
am a bit scared about hostel life(in case i opt for king Edward) as i get everything on my bed,even for a glass of water i don't bother to go to kitchen  still for my better future i would manage..and strictness never matters either..because i studied in army public college for last two years..and being true the marks i had in fsc are just because of that strictness..my fellows ask me to go for king edward but there are many who say that i should go for army medical college...that is the reason why i am confused..as i am not clear..a student who spent her whole life in Saudi Arabia(excepting last two years)can never decide this easily,being unaware of merits and demerits.
entire scenario being clear for you what would you suggest now?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> couldn't reply you because am new here and cant even reply to private messages..frankly,i studied for that uhs test and not specifically for nust(as fellows told me that civilians hardly get admission there even if they work hard..and there is a lot of discrimination there even after you seek admission)...i didn't even know that how much mcqs are in nust entrance test?,before giving that test and now my merit number being 64 i think there is a chance...but what about that aggregate for which i really worked hard?:roll:
> am a bit scared about hostel life(in case i opt for king Edward) as i get everything on my bed,even for a glass of water i don't bother to go to kitchen  still for my better future i would manage..and strictness never matters either..because i studied in army public college for last two years..and being true the marks i had in fsc are just because of that strictness..my fellows ask me to go for king edward but there are many who say that i should go for army medical college...that is the reason why i am confused..as i am not clear..a student who spent her whole life in Saudi Arabia(excepting last two years)can never decide this easily,being unaware of merits and demerits.
> entire scenario being clear for you what would you suggest now?



i also spent time in saudi arabia. In King edward the hostels for girls are pretty messed up. You'd be better off at army medical college. If you get into k.e then go to k.e. If u prefer living close to home then amc would be ideal.
There is no discriminations between nc or army cadets, its just rumours, people who cant study as hard spread stuff.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Firstly, if you don't have a preference for Army, then I would say go for government medical institute as they provide you more room and space to breath so you'd be able to produce better results. Cause seriously, I think if you keep on pushing a student to work hard, it only increases the stress not the grades. And besides, government medical colleges are much cheaper and the degree is recognized all around the world and not only in Pakistan.
> 
> Secondly, being a part of a prestigious institute like King Edward or Allama Iqbal or Services Institute I think provides you a better environment in all aspects. Firstly, you will be studying with some of the most intelligent and hard working students of Pakistan and so in order to be in competition, you will be compelled to work harder and harder. Secondly, the faculty, the quality of education is definitely better in these colleges. You won't find such cooperative faculty in any other institute. As I mentioned in one of my posts, when my Uncle who is a graduate of King Edward went to U.S and was appearing in the interviews, he told me that people there used to take a look on his degree and couldn't resist but say, "King Edward, hmm, you've got to be special". So the point I'm trying to make here is that at the end of the day, the name of your college definitely gives you an edge.
> 
> ...


man you are an encyclopediai mean you know so much...and a person like you should have gotten much more aggregate!
strictness doesn't matter for me..i feel much more comfortable in an environment where there is discipline..fee structure doesn't matter either.

Well,In hostel life no would offer me glass of water on my bed:? and being there in hostel i cant say to my mates that i haven't studied a single word(as i being that kind of student).
i would manage still..but if i leave my city then there should be something more beneficial for which i should leave Rawalpindi..as many say that "you wont regret amc or king edwrd either".
and you are telling me about those places in lahore what you think if i go there and being a girl i would roam around the city or i would study?
you explained things much better but what are the demerits if i go for army medical college?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> couldn't reply you because am new here and cant even reply to private messages..frankly,i studied for that uhs test and not specifically for nust(as fellows told me that civilians hardly get admission there even if they work hard..and there is a lot of discrimination there even after you seek admission)...i didn't even know that how much mcqs are in nust entrance test?,before giving that test and now my merit number being 64 i think there is a chance...but what about that aggregate for which i really worked hard?:roll:
> am a bit scared about hostel life(in case i opt for king Edward) as i get everything on my bed,even for a glass of water i don't bother to go to kitchen  still for my better future i would manage..and strictness never matters either..because i studied in army public college for last two years..and being true the marks i had in fsc are just because of that strictness..my fellows ask me to go for king edward but there are many who say that i should go for army medical college...that is the reason why i am confused..as i am not clear..a student who spent her whole life in Saudi Arabia(excepting last two years)can never decide this easily,being unaware of merits and demerits.
> entire scenario being clear for you what would you suggest now?


I would still go to King Edwards. It's renowned not only in Pakistan but abroad also. My mamu is a King Edward graduate and now, he's like the head of the medical department in Dalhousie University in Halifax, Canada. Army Medical College is great, but very few people are good enough to get into KE. It's worth the five years in hostel, and I'm sure hostel life can't be that bad. The whole world does it! Especially if you have relatives in Lahore, then you shouldn't even think twice over it.


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> i also spent time in saudi arabia. In King edward the hostels for girls are pretty messed up. You'd be better off at army medical college. If you get into k.e then go to k.e. If u prefer living close to home then amc would be ideal.
> There is no discriminations between nc or army cadets, its just rumours, people who cant study as hard spread stuff.


you have convinced me really..a lot of seniors said me the same..even doctors in my family who are living in Saudi Arabia said "you have a golden opportunity to get into army medical college.not many get this chance and if you are graduate from king Edward or rmc that doesn't make much difference but being a graduate from AMC does make difference"


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

My problem is same is same as that of Arshman1995. I have got an aggregate of 88.6%. My parents are forcing me to study here in pmc. But i wanna go to either KE or AIMC. what do you guys say? :?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> My problem is same is same as that of Arshman1995. I have got an aggregate of 88.6%. My parents are forcing me to study here in pmc. But i wanna go to either KE or AIMC. what do you guys say? :?


I would prefer KE over PMC any day of the week. But if your parents don't allow it, you can only reason why. Because ultimately they know what's better for you.


----------



## Palwasha Afridi (Jul 17, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> My problem is same is same as that of Arshman1995. I have got an aggregate of 88.6%. My parents are forcing me to study here in pmc. But i wanna go to either KE or AIMC. what do you guys say? :?


my first priority is KE...as its the best medical college !
but if ur parents don't want u to get admission in KE than they must have thought something special for u...
i'll wish u all the best !


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna leave just a little fact. Google "from King Edward Medical University/College" or google "from Rawalpindi Medical College" and you will find bunch of, literally hundreds of doctors graduated from these institutes who are now practicing abroad. U.S, Canada, U.k & what not. Then google "from Army Medical College" and let me know if you find a single one.  So believe it or not, the name of the institute does matter. The prestigious institutes of any country are definitely known all around the world. Tell me it doesn't matter if you graduate from Peking University or University of beijing. Both are really good universities but Peking is the name which makes you shine out of the million people. Tell me it doesn't matter if you graduate from Cambridge or Oxford. And since you are from Saudi Arabia, tell me it doesn't matter if you graduate from King Saud University or King Faisal University as far as the medicine is concerned. And as I mentioned, google doesn't lie.  


IMO, being a graduate of Army Medical College makes as much of a difference as it will make if you graduate from CMH, acentually. Seriously, both are really good institutes, both are army institutes, good quality education, discipline and all and since u said fees isn't really a problem so the benefit of Army medical college over CMH remains only that its situated in your city. 


Now, coming towards the modular system thingy. Its simple. If you "consider" that foreign people don't really care if you graduated from K.E or lmdc, then you can certainly not expect them to know that Army Medical College has modular system? I mean, first you are considering that they won't know or care what King edward is and then you expect them to know or care that you have been studying in an institute based on modular system, that doesn't really make sense to me.


And I do agree I was wrong about public or private thingy. AMC is definitely a public institute, what I meant was that its fee structure is considerably higher than the UHS colleges. 


Coming towards the fact that not many people get to enter Army Medical College. Well its quite blatant since they only have 50 seats?  And frankly, less seats doesn't make an institution a good one. Consider this, why do you think PMDC has allotted them only 50 seats? 


lolzz. Yes there wouldn't anybody be with you to help you out with your stuff, you're gonna have to do everything by yourself. But I'm sure you can understand, in the long run, even this will be good for you. 


And its just a hype that a medical student has to study 24/7. Its not like that. Medical students do have as normal life as people of any other profession. I mean, its human psyche right? You can't keep on doing the same thing the whole time. Every once in a while your mind needs to take a break. So I was just mentioning the merit, that "if" you'd like, there are plenty of places to visit in Lahore. 


Just to articulate things out, I'm not saying that Army Medical College is not a good one. Its a really fine institute but you can never compare King Edward with Army Medical College. 


Aaaaand as last words, don't count the demerits of Army Medical College Tayyaba, just count the merits of King Edward. As for demerit, one of the greatest demerits of Army Medical College that I'd like to mention here is that its simply throwing your super awesome aggregate away along with all of your hard work. 
Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Although I'd certainly advise you to also go to Kindg Edwards, there is one thing. That is, not everyone wants to practice abroad. Like me, I'd like to do MBBS from Pakistan, specialize hopefully from England and then come back to Pakistan to practice medicine. I've lived 5 years in Canada and I'm fed up with it. So I'd be good enough in Pakistan. But certainly KE is way better than Army Med. College from every perspective you look at. If you go to King Edward, you're recognized all over the world as one of the best. Don't get me wrong, AMC is great too. But compared to KE, it's next to nothing. I would certainly go to KE if I had your marks! It's like a sacrifice of 5 years (hardly even a sacrifice) for the benefit of the rest of your life.


----------



## Medic11 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a similar problem too. my aggregate is also 87.7 and now that we are down to selecting our preferences I am a little confused about whether to choose AIMC or Nishtar which is in my home town. Especially because I have heard study at Nishtar is better than at AIMC. Also i'd like to add I have no hostel problem. My major concern is the quality of education, the environment and of course the recognition of the college worldwide especially if I want to practice abroad. I'd like the present medical students to have a say in this too considering they are in the situation. So please speak up you guys it'll be great help!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Medic11 said:


> I have a similar problem too. my aggregate is also 87.7 and now that we are down to selecting our preferences I am a little confused about whether to choose AIMC or Nishtar which is in my home town. Especially because I have heard study at Nishtar is better than at AIMC. Also i'd like to add I have no hostel problem. My major concern is the quality of education, the environment and of course the recognition of the college worldwide especially if I want to practice abroad. I'd like the present medical students to have a say in this too considering they are in the situation. So please speak up you guys it'll be great help!


Nah I think AIMC is better than Nishtar. AIMC is considered second best after KE in Punjab I think.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> My problem is same is same as that of Arshman1995. I have got an aggregate of 88.6%. My parents are forcing me to study here in pmc. But i wanna go to either KE or AIMC. what do you guys say? :?


honestly , i would say u always follow the order of parents ................................ plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ur parents is asking 4 ur battenes


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

ok medstudentz has helped me alot in getting into med college. i have around 90% aggregate in uhs. but my family wants me to place RMC as my first preference instead of K.E. beacause its in lahore n none of siblings ever stayed out of town for studies. so my mom doesnt want me to go either, and i dont know what kind of girls hostels are there. and i was ok with choosing RMC if i dont get into army medical college. but now after reading all these posts theres a pinching feeling for not considering K.E. as my top preference. please i need some advice to help me make the right decision given my circummstances. does graduating from KE really make a difference when you go for specialisation abroad??


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> ok medstudentz has helped me alot in getting into med college. i have around 90% aggregate in uhs. but my family wants me to place RMC as my first preference instead of K.E. beacause its in lahore n none of siblings ever stayed out of town for studies. so my mom doesnt want me to go either, and i dont know what kind of girls hostels are there. and i was ok with choosing RMC if i dont get into army medical college. but now after reading all these posts theres a pinching feeling for not considering K.E. as my top preference. please i need some advice to help me make the right decision given my circummstances. does graduating from KE really make a difference when you go for specialisation abroad??


Graduating from a government medical school only matters within Pakistan. They prefer government graduates over private graduates. Graduating from King Edward is excellent but when you go abroad it will not matter as much as you think it will. What will determine your career is where you do your specialization from!! Do not do it from Pakistan at all.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

> _does graduating from KE really make a difference when you go for specialisation abroad?_


_
Yes... Yes it does..._


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> ok medstudentz has helped me alot in getting into med college. i have around 90% aggregate in uhs. but my family wants me to place RMC as my first preference instead of K.E. beacause its in lahore n none of siblings ever stayed out of town for studies. so my mom doesnt want me to go either, and i dont know what kind of girls hostels are there. and i was ok with choosing RMC if i dont get into army medical college. but now after reading all these posts theres a pinching feeling for not considering K.E. as my top preference. please i need some advice to help me make the right decision given my circummstances. does graduating from KE really make a difference when you go for specialisation abroad??


RMC is good, but KE is better. If you go to England to specialize, they'll recognize your degree as long as you did it from a good college, RMC is considered very good too. However, it would be easier for you to study in England given you studied from KE because it has better facilities and faculties. But yeah, after you've specialized, no one looks at where you did your MBBS from, it's about where you specialized from. The problem with AMC is that you'll have to work in the army for 7 years after MBBS so specializing becomes very hard. But RMC is fine.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> RMC is good, but KE is better. If you go to England to specialize, they'll recognize your degree as long as you did it from a good college, RMC is considered very good too. However, it would be easier for you to study in England given you studied from KE because it has better facilities and faculties. But yeah, after you've specialized, no one looks at where you did your MBBS from, it's about where you specialized from. *The problem with AMC is that you'll have to work in the army for 7 years* after MBBS so specializing becomes very hard. But RMC is fine.


Is that really a bad thing? There is nothing wrong with working with the army. In fact, you might just do better than your civil colleagues. The army house job is really interesting as well... You get to do all the things in two month periods rather than two 6 month periods. Also, who says that the army doesn't allow you to specialize? What do you think? They have doctors without specialization over there? So yeah... The army also has its merits.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> RMC is good, but KE is better. If you go to England to specialize, they'll recognize your degree as long as you did it from a good college, RMC is considered very good too. However, it would be easier for you to study in England given you studied from KE because it has better facilities and faculties. But yeah, after you've specialized, no one looks at where you did your MBBS from, it's about where you specialized from. The problem with AMC is that you'll have to work in the army for 7 years after MBBS so specializing becomes very hard. But RMC is fine.


Umm heartbreak, one has to serve in the army for 13 years at the minimum after mbbs from amc. But know that this is for army cadets, people who get selected through the army ( a totally different procedure). Nust seats and anyone who gets in through nust does not have to serve the army. That is the reason that nust has aroudn 50 - 60 seats only. The rest 150 are for the army cadets that go on to work in the army. They also receive a monthly stipend of around 14,000 rupees/month while in amc since they are army cadets.

Nust cadets are free to specialize anywhere they want, they are given a choice to join army or do their own thing.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

thankyou all. yes i believe specialisation is more important. and i want to do it from US or UK , havnt thought about that yet. but i read somewhere that after mbbs from a govt. college you have to do one year of house job/internship and two years of residency, that is, stay in pakistan before you can even think of doing fcps. so how can you go abroad after 5-year mbbs?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

sidnaq said:


> thankyou all. yes i believe specialisation is more important. and i want to do it from US or UK , havnt thought about that yet. but i read somewhere that after mbbs from a govt. college you have to do one year of house job/internship and two years of residency, that is, stay in pakistan before you can even think of doing fcps. so how can you go abroad after 5-year mbbs?


to go abroad, you only need your MBBS degree. you will get your degree after the 5 years of med school OR after you complete med school and a 1 year house job.


----------



## wabster421 (Jan 25, 2012)

My aggregate is 85.6091. I am from Sargodha. I want to know that after medical colleges of Lahore which medical college should i prefer 1st in priority list NMC or PMC or RMC


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Majh said:


> Is that really a bad thing? There is nothing wrong with working with the army. In fact, you might just do better than your civil colleagues. The army house job is really interesting as well... You get to do all the things in two month periods rather than two 6 month periods. Also, who says that the army doesn't allow you to specialize? What do you think? They have doctors without specialization over there? So yeah... The army also has its merits.


I would actually love to join the army, but if you want to specialize from abroad and you're in the 13 year agreement with the army, you're gonna have to specialize 13 years after MBBS which is a problem. In fact, my plan is to do something more physical like join red crescent or edhi organizations after MBBS, good thing about that is that you're not obliged to work for 13 years (my mistake), maybe do 3 or 4 and then specialize abroad. And another thing is that I don't necessarily want to work abroad, I'd be happier in Pakistan after specializing abroad.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

wabster421 said:


> My aggregate is 85.6091. I am from Sargodha. I want to know that after medical colleges of Lahore which medical college should i prefer 1st in priority list NMC or PMC or RMC


I think Nishter is considered the best out of these 3, but do get it confirmed.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

If somebody with personal experience is reading,is there a difference in the social life in pmc and aimc? Are there any alevel students in pmc? Not to sound like a brat but I'm really concerned about the kind of people I'd meet.  If I'm going to spend five years of my life somewhere I want to know what I'm signing up for.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Arshman1995 said:


> If somebody with personal experience is reading,is there a difference in the social life in pmc and aimc? Are there any alevel students in pmc? Not to sound like a brat but I'm really concerned about the kind of people I'd meet.  If I'm going to spend five years of my life somewhere I want to know what I'm signing up for.


 I have no experience in regard to this.But one thing is sure that you will get variety of people with varying degree of nature .So this is a common thing you will find everywhere.Prefer your home town first.And remember there is always a difference between hostel and home.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> to go abroad, you only need your MBBS degree. you will get your degree after the 5 years of med school OR after you complete med school and a 1 year house job.


but the punjab government forces you to do your residency in pakistan aftr doing mbbs . you have to sign some kind of bond to serve in a govt hospital for three years after 5years of mbbs. am i right? can somebody clarify?


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> but the punjab government forces you to do your residency in pakistan aftr doing mbbs . you have to sign some kind of bond to serve in a govt hospital for three years after 5years of mbbs. am i right? can somebody clarify?


 No they don't. In fact, if you have a visa for say USA, you can just move abroad right after your five years.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sidnaq said:


> but the punjab government forces you to do your residency in pakistan aftr doing mbbs . you have to sign some kind of bond to serve in a govt hospital for three years after 5years of mbbs. am i right? can somebody clarify?


Frankly, I'm not quite sure about it, but this is definitely the first time I'm hearing this. Though I'll get a clarification and get back to you.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yup this is the first time I'm hearing this too. 99% it won't be true. At least not for the foreign students.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks.i hope its not true too.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

" I solemnly declarethat I will serve the province of the Punjab for a period of FIVE years(including two years in a rural area) after graduation if a job is offered tome by the government or in default thereof pay Rs.5,00,000/- in lump sum to theGovernment of the Punjab" 
from uhs website ANEXURE (I) point number 7.

see??? this is what i was talking about! ::


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> " I solemnly declarethat I will serve the province of the Punjab for a period of FIVE years(including two years in a rural area) after graduation if a job is offered tome by the government or in default thereof pay Rs.5,00,000/- in lump sum to theGovernment of the Punjab"
> from uhs website ANEXURE (I) point number 7.
> 
> see??? this is what i was talking about! ::


Haha... Don't worry... Chances are, you won't get a job anyway.  You'll have to clear the public service commission for this btw. Nothing wrong with the govt. wanting this. I mean, they're giving you free education not because they want to but because they expect something in return.


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

I thought this wasn't applicable for open merit seats. It's not, right? :O


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

If you're in a government college then you're bound by the bond. Pardon the pun.


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

Majh said:


> Haha... Don't worry... Chances are, you won't get a job anyway.  You'll have to clear the public service commission for this btw. Nothing wrong with the govt. wanting this. I mean, they're giving you free education not because they want to but because they expect something in return.


 LOL you are right about the job  part. but how can you sign a bond right away, i mean i dont know what is going to happen in the coming ten years. so when i dont know, how can i make such a serious commitment?! i live in pakistan but i want to do my residency and fellowship from abroad soon after mbbs. and then come back and serve my country for all the good! so signing this thing might just keep me stuck here. thats what m concerned about


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

sidnaq said:


> but the punjab government forces you to do your residency in pakistan aftr doing mbbs . you have to sign some kind of bond to serve in a govt hospital for three years after 5years of mbbs. am i right? can somebody clarify?


The five year Bond is signed at the time of admission. But, for the students who don't make up at Open-Merit but at the Under-Developed district seat. Either U have to serve five years or pay them 5 lac. And, I think it is 100% fair. When you get an advantage through your district over others than this is your Duty to serve the district at least for this short span of time. *If someone doubts it go check the annuxers*  Moreover there is an another Surety Bond submitted at every college at time of admission. In that, we accept that we will serve the institution for 3 years (including house job I guess) and if we fail to do so then we have to pay 1 lac *which is'nt a big thing 

- - - Updated - - -



sidnaq said:


> " I solemnly declarethat I will serve the province of the Punjab for a period of FIVE years(including two years in a rural area) after graduation if a job is offered tome by the government or in default thereof pay Rs.5,00,000/- in lump sum to theGovernment of the Punjab"
> from uhs website ANEXURE (I) point number 7.
> 
> see??? this is what i was talking about! ::


 yar! Just read the title of this Annexure (for the students admitted at reserved seats) and for details of reserved seat, read my previous post


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Arshman1995 said:


> Um, Hi! This is my first post, please be nice.
> Right, so my aggregate after my MCAT score is 87.7%, which means i can get into Allama Iqbal, I think. Only, I live in Faisalabad and from what I've heard of hostel life, I don't think I'd like it very much. Do you think there is any reason I should choose AIMC over PMC? Is there a difference in education or extra curricular activities or the general environment? Also, if you happen to be a student at either of these places, could you tell me what happens in a general day there? As in, can an Alevel student study for five years without being miserable?


just go for PMC


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Firstly, if you don't have a preference for Army, then I would say go for government medical institute as they provide you more room and space to breath so you'd be able to produce better results. Cause seriously, I think if you keep on pushing a student to work hard, it only increases the stress not the grades. And besides, government medical colleges are much cheaper and the degree is recognized all around the world and not only in Pakistan.
> 
> Secondly, being a part of a prestigious institute like King Edward or Allama Iqbal or Services Institute I think provides you a better environment in all aspects. Firstly, you will be studying with some of the most intelligent and hard working students of Pakistan and so in order to be in competition, you will be compelled to work harder and harder. Secondly, the faculty, the quality of education is definitely better in these colleges. You won't find such cooperative faculty in any other institute. As I mentioned in one of my posts, when my Uncle who is a graduate of King Edward went to U.S and was appearing in the interviews, he told me that people there used to take a look on his degree and couldn't resist but say, "King Edward, hmm, you've got to be special". So the point I'm trying to make here is that at the end of the day, the name of your college definitely gives you an edge.
> 
> ...


my aggregate is 81.6640...do u think we have a chance this year?


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

ahmed93 said:


> my aggregate is 81.6640...do u think we have a chance this year?


very less chances 
but you can go for BDS


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys do private medial colleges pay for clinical years?


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Guys do private medial colleges pay for clinical years?


do govt colleges pay for clinical years ? :?:!:


----------



## sidnaq (Oct 1, 2011)

Aisha said:


> The five year Bond is signed at the time of admission. But, for the students who don't make up at Open-Merit but at the Under-Developed district seat. Either U have to serve five years or pay them 5 lac. And, I think it is 100% fair. When you get an advantage through your district over others than this is your Duty to serve the district at least for this short span of time. *If someone doubts it go check the annuxers*  Moreover there is an another Surety Bond submitted at every college at time of admission. In that, we accept that we will serve the institution for 3 years (including house job I guess) and if we fail to do so then we have to pay 1 lac *which is'nt a big thing
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


i just signed the stamp paper which is for everyone. its metioned in the prospectus form to attach the original affidavit annexure ONE ( for reserved seats its annexure FOUR-read carefully). n yeah 5lac isnt much compared to fees of private med colleges


----------



## dr Fatima (Nov 7, 2013)

*Selection Of Medical Colleges*



Palwasha Afridi said:


> my first priority is KE...as its the best medical college !
> but if ur parents don't want u to get admission in KE than they must have thought something special for u...
> i'll wish u all the best !


Hi 
KE is best among all mcs just try to convenience your parents .. i am a student of KEMC , so i prefer you to go there it have good hostel facility and its education standard is also good


----------



## aabroof5 (Nov 16, 2021)

My aggregate is 88.6. Can I get admission in any of government medical colleges in Punjab?plz suggest ...where should I apply ....?


----------

